# Fatality in Bermuda



## Bermie (Aug 29, 2006)

Here we have our first documented fatality while using a chainsaw up a ladder.
Tragic, the chap apparently has a toddler and one on the way.
Totally preventable, the article doesn't have the picture which shows an extension ladder, extended to about 28-30' on the ground, rear handled chainsaws scattered about and a bit of rope. Guranteed, no harness, no lifeline, no PPE.

http://www.theroyalgazette.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060829/NEWS/108290118


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 29, 2006)

another sad thread my thoughts to his family R.I.P.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry to read about the tree cutter,I hope this will be a lesson to others..

Just one thing Bermie,reading the news paper link you posted I read other articles, there sure seems to be a lot of violent crime for a small Island am I wrong?? I hope so!


----------



## Bermie (Aug 31, 2006)

Yea Rolla, doesn't make for good reading, but papers everywhere do like to print all that stuff, by and large, things are OK, certainly WAY, WAY better than islands like Jamaica, and dare I say it the UK these days! 
But like anywhere, idle minds and drugs lead to problems, we have a pseudo gang thing here, and the boys get even by chopping each other with machetes. Carrying a bladed article without good reason gets you automatic three years, using it in the commission of a crime, five.
Guns are illegal, even the cops only have them on special occasions, but the bad boys get ahold of one now and then and...
There are more fatalities by road crashes than anything else.
A forgotton generation, single parents, no male role models, drugs, apathy and disconnect leads to the stuff you read about.
But international business booms, tourists have a great time, I get to climb trees, catch a fish on the way home, lovely.


----------

